# twenty precepts of funakoshi interpreted for college



## tom_shea (May 8, 2005)

I posted the Twenty Precepts of Funakoshi Sensei with short interpretations for college students and business trainees on my website
www.karatebeyondfist.com/FunakoshiTwentyPrecepts.htm
My students at the university karate club found them useful.  If you like, pass them on.   Would love to hear similar interpretations.


----------



## arnisador (May 8, 2005)

I enjoyed reading this!


----------



## MisterMike (May 9, 2005)

Good Job! :supcool:


----------



## thepanjr (May 10, 2005)

That was very intresting. I never knew all those stuff that had been said there. some of them are telling the same point.I didn't know that people have to be patience before atacking. like controling yourself.


----------

